# Refaire fonctionner un iPhone 4



## Oizo (12 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour à tous !

On m'a confié un ancien iPhone 4 en me disant de voir pour le réinitialiser car il a un problème de réseau.

J'allume l'iPhone, j'arrive sur l'écran d'accueil, pas de mot de passe, pas de compte iCloud  donc pas de localisation activée. Il affiche réseau indisponible.

Je le réinitialise en effaçant réglages et contenu, bizarre il n'arrive pas sur l'écran demandant de choisir la langue etc... Il est directement sur l'écran d'accueil paramétré en Anglais, sous iOS 7.1.2

Toujours aucun réseau.

Je le branche donc sur iTunes, et, surprise, j'ai un message m'indiquant "Verrouillage d'activation", lié à un identifiant Apple.
Pourquoi l'iPhone n'indique rien ? J'ai même pu le connecter sur mon compte iCloud, mais depuis le Mac rien à faire.
Je suppose que ça explique le problème de réseau car non activé ?

La personne n'a aucune idée de l'adresse mail de cet identifiant, qui est une ancienne boîte mail yahoo...
J'ai vérifié s'il était blacklisté IMEI, ce n'est pas le cas.

Si quelqu'un a une idée de ce que je peux faire. Je trouve étrange que l'iPhone seul n'indique aucune référence à ce verrouillage d'activation et que c'est en le branchant au Mac que je le vois.

Merci


----------



## ericse (13 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
L'iPhone est connecté en Wifi ? Tu as essayé de l'activer en mettant une SIM dedans ?


----------



## Oizo (13 Juillet 2021)

L’iPhone est connecté en wifi, je peux me connecter ainsi sur mon compte iCloud, aller sur l’app Store et télécharger des applications (pour celles qui sont encore compatibles)

Mais si je mets une carte SIM il la reconnaît mais ne se connecte pas au réseau mobile.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Juillet 2021)

bonjour,
je ne sais pas si cela peut t'aider mais j'ai eu un problème identique sur un iphone 4.
Il avait été ouvert par l'apple store  de Nancy à l'époque, pour je ne sais plus quel problème et ils ont abimé l'antenne en le remontant. Ils n'ont jamais voulu le reconnaitre d'ailleurs. Mais je n'avais plus qu'une barre de réseau au mieux.
Ce qui me fait penser que le problème est peu-être identique.


----------



## Oizo (13 Juillet 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> bonjour,
> je ne sais pas si cela peut t'aider mais j'ai eu un problème identique sur un iphone 4.
> Il avait été ouvert par l'apple store  de Nancy à l'époque, pour je ne sais plus quel problème et ils ont abimé l'antenne en le remontant. Ils n'ont jamais voulu le reconnaitre d'ailleurs. Mais je n'avais plus qu'une barre de réseau au mieux.
> Ce qui me fait penser que le problème est peu-être identique.



J’ai vu avec Coconut Battery que la batterie a été remplacée sur cet iPhone il y a un an donc possible.

Mais ça n’explique pas pourquoi il y a un verrouillage d’activation quand je le connecte au Mac alors qu’il est utilisable normalement en wifi par ailleurs


----------

